# home hive



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

hi, does anyone have one installed? I had one installed yesterday but cant get heat right ever since. I suspect a faulty thermostat so put it in the fridge and it went from 21.6 to 13 in 30 minutes. it stuck at 20 overnight so no heating this morning.


----------

